# Optional Injury Protection?



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

Got State Farm with the added rideshare feature.

Signing up for Uber and wondering.

Anyone actually need to use this insurance?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Yes.
Only a fool would do rideshare without a rideshare addendum added to their policy.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

If your talking about Optional Injury protection then yes you should get it. If you study Uber’s insurance you’ll see their liability insurance covers pax and other third parties but doesn’t cover the driver if you’re hurt. Most don’t realize that.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I think it is for people who have no health insurance to pay their medical bills.

I have no health insurance and also no optional injury protection insurance. 

I am insured as minimally as possible. 

As long as nothing bad happens I'll come out ahead!


----------

